# Go ahead and laugh.....



## Tony (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm going to show my ignorance and ask, how do y'all accent pieces with crushed stone, etc.? I keep seeing it done and just don't know how to do it. Thanks guys, when y'all are done laughing I'd appreciate some advice. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 24, 2015)

I start with a groove or other void, seal area around the groove with shellac to prevent staining by CA, then set big stone in, then smaller, along with dust if you have any, and set with thin CA.
Then, sand or turn away excess. If turning, my typical, I use carbide tooling to get majority of stone roughed off, then sand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2015)

TimR said:


> I start with a groove or other void, seal area around the groove with shellac to prevent staining by CA, then set big stone in, then smaller, along with dust if you have any, and set with thin CA.



Thanks Tim. Do you sand after? I assume you have to, what do you use?


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 24, 2015)

Dang Tony, I just started filling some cracks in a piece today. Wish I would have taken some pictures, but I'm a long way from done, so I will get some pics from here on out, and explain what I have done so far,... a little tut of how I do it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 24, 2015)

Normal sanding thru the grits, you know start at 600, then 900 1200...
Nah, messin with ya. Starting at 120 and normally working up to 400. If any areas need additional filler, usually will, be sure to re-seal surrounding wood again with shellac , drop in additional material, then CA. If you have powdery or fine stone filler, it also works to wet the area to fill with CA then drop the fill in place.
Be sure you have a paper towel to catch any CA runs before they hit unsealed wood.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks @TimR 

@barry richardson I appreciate it, please tag me; I'm looking forward to seeing that. Tony


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh, and @JR Custom Calls , you're an a..!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2015)

Tony said:


> Oh, and @JR Custom Calls , you're an a..!!!!!!!!


I agree! Affable young fella, right. Or did you mean amicable?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 25, 2015)

Just doing as I was asked


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2015)

SENC said:


> I agree! Affable young fella, right. Or did you mean amicable?



You're losing your touch Hen. Tony is using 11 letters in his mystery word. I think he's calling Jon an archprimate aka the head monkey. That makes @Brink subservient to Jon. I guess we need to change Jon's avatar . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 25, 2015)

I hate you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You're losing your touch Hen. Tony is using 11 letters in his mystery word. I think he's calling Jon an archprimate aka the head monkey. That makes @Brink subservient to Jon. I guess we need to change Jon's avatar . . . .
> 
> View attachment 74687


I didn't think to count characters. Now a get it, you meant acquiescent, right, since he did as you asked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2015)

Henry I had typed into google _"11 letter words beginning with "a" _" and a list came up. I got archmonkey from that list and trusted it. But I just realized archmonkey only has 10 letters. We expect me to goof up like that but you didn't catch it either. I'm worried about you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Henry I had typed into google _"11 letter words beginning with "a" _" and a list came up. I got archmonkey from that list and trusted it. But I just realized archmonkey only has 10 letters. We expect me to goof up like that but you didn't catch it either. I'm worried about you.



No- it was right, Archprimate was the one on the list and it does have 11 letters.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2015)

Okay i can't count.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Henry I had typed into google _"11 letter words beginning with "a" _" and a list came up. I got archmonkey from that list and trusted it. But I just realized archmonkey only has 10 letters. We expect me to goof up like that but you didn't catch it either. I'm worried about you.


You had to google it? With a perfectly good word like acquiescent that fits perfectly just sitting out there? That one was like having Tony deliver up a big ole beach ball right in the strike zone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2015)

SENC said:


> You had to google it? With a perfectly good word like acquiescent that fits perfectly just sitting out there? That one was like having Tony deliver up a big ole beach ball right in the strike zone.



See I'm learning something new everyday. I didn't know the MLB had replaced baseballs with beach balls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You're losing your touch Hen. Tony is using 11 letters in his mystery word. I think he's calling Jon an archprimate aka the head monkey. That makes @Brink subservient to Jon. I guess we need to change Jon's avatar . . . .
> 
> View attachment 74687



This is indeed a head monkey, the top of monkey-beasts.



 

But, that's a stoopid monkey, and I am not subservient to anything, much less a stoopid monkey.

Because....

I'm the KING!


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 25, 2015)

What did I just click on?!?!!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> What did I just click on?!?!!?



la voie normale des choses au camarade woodbarter


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2015)

No no no, you ARE a pimple on our collective ass.


----------



## Tony (Mar 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> la voie normale des choses au camarade woodbarter



Hey, I started this thread; if you're going to hijack it and speak in a foreign language it should be Greek


----------

